# Mod 59 w/vaccine adm. codes



## HCCCoder (May 5, 2009)

Hello all, 

Does anyone agree with me that you would never append modifier 59 to vaccine administration codes 90471, 90472? 

Thank you,
Lilit


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 5, 2009)

I agree, you shouldn't need a 59 because 90471 is the first vaccine that was administered and 90472 is for each additional vaccine administered. There should not be any CCI edits for these two codes used together. It's the same principal as 96374 first injection and 96375 each additional injection... you don't need a 59 for for those and it doesn't hit an edit.


----------



## dmaec (May 5, 2009)

however, when I've had both the 90471 (for a vaccine) AND a 96372 (for example, for a B12 injection) ... I have used the .59 on the 96372.  It's a separate adminstration. otherwise it bundles in with the admin for the vaccination.


----------



## HCCCoder (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies ladies. 

Lilit


----------

